

GSM codes for replacing iPhone VM with Google Voice - figital
http://www.geckobeach.com/cellular/secrets/gsmcodes.php

======
cdmwebs
Or this:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=56a63...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=56a6385ce48d6e5d&hl=en)

------
geofffox
Before you change to Google Voice for voicemail, please note there is no way
to make GV pick up on the first ring. If a call 'times out' from your
cellphone it will then ring another few times on GV EVEN IF YOU HAVE DO NOT
DISTURB ENABLED. With my phone the wait is so long it's impractical to expect
callers to hold on for it.

Please understand, I think GV is primarily good but for many of us this 'lack
of feature' is a deal breaker.

------
figital
Dial this: * 002 * 6175551212 # ... replacing the second string of numbers
with your own. That should direct your caller to Google Voice messaging for
busy/unreachable/no-answer on your iPhone (or other GSM network) but will
still give you plenty of time to answer the call as usual.

~~~
cdmwebs
So ##002# will cancel and return to AT&T VM?

~~~
mseebach
No, it will cancel voicemail altogether. The phone will ring indefinitely, or
eventually disconnect.

To return to AT&T VM, you'll need the phonenumber for that, which should be
possible to obtain with _#002#, then re-set with_ 002*(AT&T VM number)#

------
barrkel
Phones normally have these configuration features built in, in my experience.
That is, you go into the configuration menus, and you can query and reassign
your call forwarding settings.

